# Phosphates out of the tap



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I tested our tap water for phosphates for the first time today, and it shows about 0.1 ppm. Is that high for coming out of the tap?
We have a 100' free flowing well, if that makes any difference.

I do have a problem with brush algae in some of the lightly planted tanks, so I thought I'd check it to see if I'm actually unknowingly adding phosphates with the water changes.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi JanS
PO4 of 0.1 ppm is very low. Test again just before water change to see if there is still some PO4 left. If not, then you need to dose some.

Edward


----------

